# 2,400 calorie ration bars - Recipe



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Never tried this recipe, but they look good. Lots more pics if you follow the link. I would personally remove the Frosted Flakes from the mix and maybe add some toasted coconut or crushed macadamia nuts or something instead.










http://www.askaprepper.com/make-2400-calorie-emergency-rations-bars-designed-feed-full-day/



> Across the table from a government worker I was discussing the importance of emergency food. The discussion was centered on freeze dried meals and canned foods. We were discussing the feasibility of both in a serious disaster situation. We were not talking about the novelty power outage where we all have fun bringing out all the emergency preparedness tools and toys. Rather the situation where we are helping neighbors, fighting oncoming floods or trapped by the fallout of a life threatening disaster.
> 
> It was in that moment he stressed the importance of convenience in a disaster. His example was cereal and shelf stable milk. He described it as follows, "It takes no time at all to put together and will sustain your family members without complaint." I would be lying if I said this didn't change my point of view on disaster foods. 'Could it be so simple?' I thought to myself. More importantly I began to realize how necessary this convenience could be.
> 
> ...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I would not bother with raw honey. The regular honey in the store should cost less. When you raise the temperature of raw honey above 105*F you kill the enzymes and eliminate their benefit. When I process my honey a certain portion is heated and I save that portion for cooking. I get a better price for the raw honey.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm thinking it would be good with chocolate chips, cashews or pecans, dried cranberries, coconut flakes, brown sugar and either regular corn flakes or rice crispies instead of frosted flakes. I think it needs salt- otherwise might be cloyingly sweet- maybe just salted nuts would be enough............. sounds like something to try! Thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I hate the taste of maple syrup. yuk! wonder what can be used instead? hummmmmm.........


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Genevieve said:


> I hate the taste of maple syrup. yuk! wonder what can be used instead? hummmmmm.........


I don't see why you couldn't use, Corn Syrup or even Agave Syrup.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Or molasses


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Or just use more honey.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

And they appear to be gluten-free


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

What's the shelf life of these once prepared?
Vacuum sealed?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Sparky_D said:


> What's the shelf life of these once prepared?
> Vacuum sealed?


Of the things listed the oil has the shortest shelf life and that is at least a couple of years. I would think that cooking and adding honey would improve that.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

This is my this week's project. I'll post pics after I make em. I'm going to add peanuts instead of almonds so my wife can eat them. Thanks for the recipe Sentry!


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

These, just as the recipe is written taste awesome! And very easy to make..now I can play with the recipe to make other flavors. I did use vanilla protein powder. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

> 3 Tablespoons Olive oil
> 2 Cups Maple syrup
> 4 Tablespoons Raw Honey
> 2 Tablespoons Peanut butter
> ...


I have looked and looked for a recipe that I saw a while ago that is very similar to this one. I have not found it.

I look at recipes and change out the things that I don't like. These are my thoughts for this recipe.

1. Frosted flakes: Processed cereals, such as frosted flakes, or even corn flakes are really not healthy. Amazing how many of us have eaten them for years. Oatmeal is better than anything that is heated and extruded, which is how most cereals are made. I rarely eat them, so that would be one thing I wouldn't add. What would I substitute? More nuts, such as walnuts, peanuts or pecans. That might limit the shelf life, but the oil and almonds already do as well.

2. Protein powder: I don't trust stuff like this. What is it really? Where does it come from? It is kind of pricey. I would substitute 1 cup of powdered milk for protein powder. What prepper doesn't have some powdered milk? It provides protein as well.

3. Maple syrup: I would substitute honey for that.

4. Peanut butter: I would add more because I like it. It may throw off the texture, but I am okay with working with that.

5. Raisins: I don't know why, but I have never cared for grapes or raisins. I would substitute with craisins or chocolate chips. Chocolate chips make them a little less healthy, but tastier and more desirable.

6. I would add some vanilla and or almond extract for flavoring.

7. Adding some gelatin powder would be a good addition as well for nutrition.

I plan on making some very soon.


----------

